# A disgruntled driver made the fake UberSex app



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Someone is really invested in fake app called UberSex*
*http://www.dailydot.com/technology/ubersex-app-jantzn-may/*

*A disgruntled driver made the fake UberSex app
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/ubersex-fake-jantzn-may/?tw=tc*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Uber Driver is @jantzn and the App is @UberSexApp on Twitter


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber will probably be upping their game to match.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"Driving used to be a living before Uber and Lyft got into a price war," May told the Daily Dot in a phone interview. "They reduced their prices exponentially, so the drivers make less and less. The drivers are becoming voiceless, and it's gotten to a point where you can't make a living."

According to May, the companies would respond to driver complaints over low pay by saying, "Don't worry, you're fine. You make more than ever on average per hour." Meanwhile, May notices that the companies themselves are making more and more. "We're being *****d out, selling our services under another brand name," he said. "We have no say in how much to charge."

UberSex is merely a viral (if muddled) marketing campaign to call attention to poor employee compensation by two high-profile startups with monstrous valuations.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

@chi1cabby you have been MIA for so long we thought you were KIA.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Luberon said:


> @chi1cabby you have been MIA for so long we thought you were KIA.


I have been deliberately MIA from the forum. The main reason is that I'm disenchanted with the level of apathy towards combating Uber's duplicity, exhibited by forum members.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been deliberately MIA from the forum. The main reason is that I'm disenchanted with the level apathy towards combating Uber's duplicity exhibited by forum members.


Well then you'd be thrilled to know about the conversations I had with a significant decision maker here. Enlightening to say the least. Don't want to out myself just yet....stay tuned....definitely not sitting on my hands......


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been deliberately MIA from the forum. The main reason is that I'm disenchanted with the level apathy towards combating Uber's duplicity exhibited by forum members.


Sorry chi, Ubering off for the most part was the best I could do.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

We all do our little part though not as much as chi. Just yesterday I passed on handwritten notes about this forum to a few drivers in my city.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Also a few of us actively keeping this forum alive and peeling drivers eyes feel like we are throwing our 2 cents in a way. 

It will be very difficult for drivers to feel comfortable going after uber on social media given the way they have access to our phones and other private info.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

OMG...If they introduce ubersex, I would come out of retirement in a heartbeat. No payment. No fees. No subscription. Just the tip.  LMAO


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Also a few of us actively keeping this forum alive and peeling drivers eyes feel like we are throwing our 2 cents in a way.
> 
> It will be very difficult for drivers to feel comfortable going after uber on social media given the way they have access to our phones and other private info.


I find the deductible expense of the UBER phone to be well worth it, so they do not have access to my personal phone.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been deliberately MIA from the forum. The main reason is that I'm disenchanted with the level of apathy towards combating Uber's duplicity, exhibited by forum members.


Not all of us Chi, if we each do a little bit the word gets out. Not being a kiss a** but I think your efforts are beginning to have an effect on Uber.

I try and retweet articles and stories on twitter. A couple days ago I managed to get uberpeople.net mentioned on KFI in LA . It was on the Thompson and Espinosa show on KFI 1-3 pm. They also mentioned my comment on their Line app about Uber not covering medical bills if the Uber grandmother that was assaulted had been seriously hurt. They also mentioned a comment from an Uber driver named Sasha, I believe.

Every little bit helps.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Luberon said:


> We all do our little part though not as much as chi. Just yesterday I passed on handwritten notes about this forum to a few drivers in my city.


Good job .Each time I stop by coffee shop
I usually meet uber driver and I make sure they hear about UP.
Forum has a 12.000 members now.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Someone is really invested in fake app called UberSex*
> *http://www.dailydot.com/technology/ubersex-app-jantzn-may/*
> 
> *A disgruntled driver made the fake UberSex app*
> *http://www.dailydot.com/technology/ubersex-fake-jantzn-may/?tw=tc*





observer said:


> Not all of us Chi, if we each do a little bit the word gets out. Not being a kiss a** but I think your efforts are beginning to have an effect on Uber.
> 
> I try and retweet articles and stories on twitter. A couple days ago I managed to get uberpeople.net mentioned on KFI in LA . It was on the Thompson and Espinosa show on KFI 1-3 pm. They also mentioned my comment on their Line app about Uber not covering medical bills if the Uber grandmother that was assaulted had been seriously hurt. They also mentioned a comment from an Uber driver named Sasha, I believe.
> 
> Every little bit helps.


I am a avid tweeter of @chi1cabby on tweeter & other Uber reporters. I also am working with my city council person in Dallas to address the insurance gap in coverage that's needs to be addressed in 2015, the restrictions on Rideshare starts in Dallas in April 2015. I also have 50 of my friends not taking Uber anymore.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I am a avid tweeter of @chi1cabby on tweeter & other Uber reporters. I also am working with my city council person in Dallas to address the insurance gap in coverage that's needs to be addressed in 2015, the restrictions on Rideshare starts in Dallas in April 2015. I also have 50 of my friends not taking Uber anymore.


I didn't mention that Elizabeth Espinosa said on the radio that she stopped using Uber when she learned about Ubers misdeeds. I don't know when she stopped using Uber but I did retweet her a lot of Chi1cabbys tweets.

Mark Thompson said he uses Uber a lot but is considering switching to Lyft.

I selectively tweet them Uber stories, I don't want to overwhelm them.

The word is getting out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Chi, no calls from any of the journalists that I agreed to talk to. Not one.

Had a passenger who told me he sits across the hallway from the people making decisions about Uber here in Sacramento. We had a chat and I used the word exploitation and he laid into me, nicely, because he said I have the option of quitting. I brought up the Santander leases and that was news to him. I gave him my contact information and I think it likely he passed it along to the relevant people. And now I know what building they are in and what floor they sit on. I could make contact. However…

I do not have a list of talking points and that evil fellow north of the border won't let me cheat off his test paper. So exactly what am I supposed to say if I go down to the state capital and tell those guys and gals regarding these companies? I need talking points.

And I need credibility. I have only been driving since Christmas last year. I am not the voice of the drivers here in Sacramento, I am just me. And though I have skills lobbying for a cause, unlike the Canuck, I have no social standing here in Sacramento. I've only been here a year and a half and I'm not well-connected. I'm not connected at all, which is why I drive.

I am willing to do my bit, but I cannot do it as a Lone Ranger in a vacuum… With no talking points.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been deliberately MIA from the forum. The main reason is that I'm disenchanted with the level of apathy towards combating Uber's duplicity, exhibited by forum members.


I as well. Along with keeping up with the sad political and dangerous state of our nation... the board has just been hitting the wrong spot as of late. I continue to, albeit hesitantly, give the board info to drivers I meet. I won't give up on the board...primarily due to contributors such as yourself and some obvious others. The Zello channel for Uber Southeast Florida is proving to be a truly positive contribution to our Southeast Florida base. These guys are great and don't hesitate to inform, in realtime, other fellow drivers on the road in their area.
**WE NEED TO START CONNECTING** There are other Uber channels such as Uber Radio and Uber International. Worth listening in on when you can.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Chi, no calls from any of the journalists that I agreed to talk to. Not one.
> 
> Had a passenger who told me he sits across the hallway from the people making decisions about Uber here in Sacramento. We had a chat and I used the word exploitation and he laid into me, nicely, because he said I have the option of quitting. I brought up the Santander leases and that was news to him. I gave him my contact information and I think it likely he passed it along to the relevant people. And now I know what building they are in and what floor they sit on. I could make contact. However&#8230;
> 
> ...


Next time ask him how he would like coming to work one day and finding a note on his desk: "Goodmorning, Suckah, before you sit down please know that starting now, your pay is reduced by 30%! Isn't that awesome? And while we're jacking you we fully expect you to continue kissing the ass of the non tipping jerks you'll be driving. Uber On!"


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Three "like" and no draft list of talking points.

Here are mine so far.

1. There should be a minimum fare set by drivers, not by the Company because we want more money. No statistics provided

2. Per mile fare should be higher, set by drivers, not by the company because we want more money. No statistics provided

3. We should be required to post an explanation of how the rating system works in our cars because hard-working drivers can be deactivated by ignorant passengers. No statistics provided.

Anyone want to put on a suit and tie, or jacket and scarf and come downtown with me with this list and try and change the law?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

A


Sacto Burbs said:


> Three "like" and no draft list of talking points.
> 
> Here are mine so far.
> 
> ...


 A red tuxedo might do the trick.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have been deliberately MIA from the forum. The main reason is that I'm disenchanted with the level of apathy towards combating Uber's duplicity, exhibited by forum members.


POST # 6 /@chj1cabby: EXCUSE ME SIR!

I've been in #[F]UberJail for the Last
Week! WTF!?! Prior to that I asked
the Membership if they "...were with
me?" regarding getting the Bad News
out in Front of Investors. The response
was Deafening Silence! Even from
Selected Notables I got the Cold Shoulder.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Casuale Haberdasher Uber's boardroom is composed of it's VC investors. They fully know and support every aspect of whatever is going on with Uber and the Drivers.
They are the one's who believe that Uber's current strategy would result in $200 Billion valuation.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Casuale Haberdasher Uber's boardroom is composed of it's VC investors. They fully know and support every aspect of whatever is going on with Uber and the Drivers.
> They are the one's who believe that Uber's current strategy would result in $200 Billion valuation.


POST # 23/ @chi1cabby : I've not seen

any, ANY!, Valuation above $41 Billion
ANYWHERE. My Orwellian Comparisons
are gaining Credibility. The DamnThing
is becoming a Cult of AntiPersonality
with Sir Bedhead as Chief Hypnotist.

Even the Champeen "Pump and Dumpers"
of the Housing Crisis "Men w/Sacks o'Gold"
only released $1.6Billion with Significant
Clawback if no IPO in the near future.
Even their Professional Avarice extends
only so far.

Remember @john djjjoe? He claimed a
a 7 to 5 Ratio for LIC,NY. "OnBoardees"
vs. "Deactivatees". That's a Turnover
Rate of 140%, approaching the Slave
Labor/Death Camps the Original
"Uber"s ran in WWII!

Who do you suppose stole the "Arbeit
Macht Frei" wrought iron sign from
the Dachau Main Gate last November?

NOW who do think has the $$$$$$$$$$,
the Hubris AND the Demonstrated Open
Schadenfreude to Purchase it? "Just for
S••ts and Giggles," sayeth Our Disruptor.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Casuale Haberdasher Uber's boardroom is composed of it's VC investors. They fully know and support every aspect of whatever is going on with Uber and the Drivers.
> They are the one's who believe that Uber's current strategy would result in $200 Billion valuation.


They expect to continue fooling drivers and the general public in perpetuity. Classic Ponzi, one day they will run out of suckers.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Just imagine a google app that offers half decent rates, say $1.50/mi ? Uber stock will be on free fall.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I find the deductible expense of the UBER phone to be well worth it, so they do not have access to my personal phone.


Me too. In fact I don't even open the rider app or my dashboard in the same browser as this forum. Lol I am paranoid


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Me too. In fact I don't even open the rider app or my dashboard in the same browser as this forum. Lol I am paranoid


No, you are not.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Me too. In fact I don't even open the rider app or my dashboard in the same browser as this forum. Lol I am paranoid


Check this out,

http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> I've not seen
> any, ANY!, Valuation above $41 Billion
> ANYWHERE





chi1cabby said:


> They* (Uber's VC investor Board Room)* are the one's who believe that Uber's current strategy would result in* $200 Billion valuation.*


https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-...llion-dollar-valuation.4204/page-2#post-44948


----------

